# Ruffarmen leicht gemacht!



## Falatorn (17. November 2008)

Liebe WoW Community,

in vielen Foren und Kommentaren habe ich lesen können, dass ihr Probleme
beim sammeln von Ruf für die Fraktionen in Northrend habt.

Lösung:
Für das sammeln von Ruf muss der Wappenrock der jeweiligen Fraktion angelegt
sein. Dieser ist beim Rüstmeister gegen einen freundlichen Ruf erhältlich und
wird euch fortan in jeder Instanz einen Rufzuwachs gewähren.

Flatterman


----------



## Natsumee (17. November 2008)

ich habe erst die tundra fertig bischen fjord und ödland angefangen und habe bei der valianz schon respektvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ohne wappenrock

wobei das mit dem wappenrock ist ja ne gute idee gehe aber imo eh kaum inze 1x wegen quest und das wars


----------



## Drakonis (17. November 2008)

Falatorn schrieb:


> Liebe WoW Community,
> 
> in vielen Foren und Kommentaren habe ich lesen können, dass ihr Probleme
> beim sammeln von Ruf für die Fraktionen in Northrend habt.
> ...



aja, ok, sammel ich damit nur ruf in instanzen oder auch beim questen auf80 oder beim farmen in anderen gebieten?


----------



## Natsumee (17. November 2008)

das steht doch eigentlich eindeutig das es für inzen gedacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falatorn (17. November 2008)

Natürlich kann man auch Ruf durch das absolvieren von Quests gesammelt werden!
Dieser durch Quests gesammelte Ruf ist auch der Hauptteil bis "Ehrfürchtig".
Das Wappenrock Ruffarmen bezieht sich auf die Instanzen.

Flatterman


----------



## keen. (17. November 2008)

wow , danke für den tipp. man lernt halt nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könntest du eventuell einen erfahrungsbereicht zum besten geben, wieviel ruf ca bei einem instanzgang rauszuholen ist?


----------



## nrg (17. November 2008)

Leider krankt das System daran das nicht alle Fraktionen Wappenröcke haben und dieser Ruf uch nur in 80er Inis gewährt wird.


----------



## amunthep (17. November 2008)

Das mit dem Wappenrock hab ich schon gewusst...

Mein Problem ist, ich hab noch keine gescheite Seite gefunden, wo die neuen Fraktionen aufgelistet sind..mit belohnungen usw....


----------



## CLOZEN (17. November 2008)

Werd's berücksichtigen wenn ich im Ford oder der Tundra angekommen bin. ^_^


----------



## Curany (17. November 2008)

ruf farmen mit den wappenröcken geht nur in 80iger instanzen - steht aber auch im tooltip ...


----------



## Gattay (17. November 2008)

Falatorn schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch Ruf durch das absolvieren von Quests gesammelt werden!
> Dieser durch Quests gesammelte Ruf ist auch der Hauptteil bis "Ehrfürchtig".
> Das Wappenrock Ruffarmen bezieht sich auf die Instanzen.
> 
> Flatterman




Wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke


----------



## Gattay (17. November 2008)

amunthep schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wappenrock hab ich schon gewusst...
> 
> Mein Problem ist, ich hab noch keine gescheite Seite gefunden, wo die neuen Fraktionen aufgelistet sind..mit belohnungen usw....



Lad Dir Atlas loot runter, da steht alles drin


----------



## Falatorn (17. November 2008)

Eine vollständige Liste mit Rufbelohnungen und dem benötigtem Ruf
stellt die Buffed Datenbank! Einfach unter 1.Fraktion 2.WotLK Fraktionen
suchen und finden.

Flatterman


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (17. November 2008)

also ich bin freundlich im fjord aber beim rüstmeister bekomm ich kein wappenrock für ne ini Oo


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (17. November 2008)

www.rpgguides.de

da gibts so ziemlich alle fraktionen aufgelistet

ihr müsst nur auf den WoW-teil der seite gehen

links am rand sind dann (bischen weiter unten) alle classic, BC und LK fraktionen aufgelistet


----------



## NanaIchigo (17. November 2008)

Und wie macht man das bei Fraktionen wie die Tuskarr? Ich hab Fjord und Tuntra Komplett gequestet aber bin gerade mal Wohlwollend (müsste so sein, Leider hab ich es grad nicht zu Hand und kann nicht nachsehen) Ich denke mal in der Dachenöde wird es noch ein paar quest geben aber bis ehrfürchtig wird es sicher nicht reichen und bisher hab ich auch bloss 2 Daylies von denne gefunden. Wappenrock gibt es leider auch nicht ;( dabei möchte ich doch das Pinguin Baby


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (17. November 2008)

was auch nett wär wenn jmd die fraktionen schreiben würde welche für was für eine ini da ist


----------



## Exomia (17. November 2008)

Damit man Ruf in den einzelnen Fraktionen durch den Wappenrock bekommt muss man allerdings erst lvl 80 sein das steht auch als Erklärung auf dem Wappenrock!


----------



## Lightwalker (17. November 2008)

Falatorn schrieb:


> Liebe WoW Community,
> 
> in vielen Foren und Kommentaren habe ich lesen können, dass ihr Probleme
> beim sammeln von Ruf für die Fraktionen in Northrend habt.
> ...



Das ist leider nicht so richtig.
Man bekommt nur in Highlevel inis z.b. Oculus oder die hallen dafür ruf, und es gibt glaube ich nicht für jede fraktion eine wappenrock.


----------



## Toymachine (17. November 2008)

wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind, wie kann ich den ruf bei "Vorposten der Valianzfeste" so schnell wie möglich auf Erführchtig bringen ? 

hab bis jetzt erst in der Tundra gequestet und bin anfangs freundlich. wir es in anderen gebieten auch ruf für die genannte fraktion geben ? 

thx 4 help


----------



## Airness (17. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Und wie macht man das bei Fraktionen wie die Tuskarr? Ich hab Fjord und Tuntra Komplett gequestet aber bin gerade mal Wohlwollend (müsste so sein, Leider hab ich es grad nicht zu Hand und kann nicht nachsehen) Ich denke mal in der Dachenöde wird es noch ein paar quest geben aber bis ehrfürchtig wird es sicher nicht reichen und bisher hab ich auch bloss 2 Daylies von denne gefunden. Wappenrock gibt es leider auch nicht ;( dabei möchte ich doch das Pinguin Baby


Daily Quest von denen erledigen, und dann halt paar tage geduld haben.


----------



## Moraven (17. November 2008)

hallo,

ich bin bis dato noch nicht soo richtig zum zocken gekommen. bzgl. des rufs, muss man hier ähnlich wie in bc aufpassen mit ruf (exp. des cenarius) -> also das man vorher irgendwelche sachen abgeben kann/sollte bevor man mit quests beginnt?

gibt’s sowas auch in nordend? oder kann ich ruhig questen ohne dass ich mir später in den A.. beisse weil ich bis freundlich mit irgendwelchen mats pushen hätt können =)

danke schon mal im vorraus,
lg ryden


----------



## Reho (17. November 2008)

Toymachine schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt erst in der Tundra gequestet und bin anfangs freundlich. wir es in anderen gebieten auch ruf für die genannte fraktion geben ?
> 
> thx 4 help




Ja wird es und das nicht zu knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Moraven

Öhm warum hast du nen eigentlich nichts sagenden Screen in deiner Sig


----------



## youngceaser (17. November 2008)

Airness schrieb:


> Daily Quest von denen erledigen, und dann halt paar tage geduld haben.


musste man auch wenn man netherdrachen wollte der kam einen auch ned so zugeflogen obwohl ich das mal einem erzählt habe weil er mich genervt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (17. November 2008)

Moraven schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibt’s sowas auch in nordend? oder kann ich ruhig questen ohne dass ich mir später in den A.. beisse weil ich bis freundlich mit irgendwelchen mats pushen hätt können =)




Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bisher habe ich nichts gefunden, sehe überall nur Quest für die Rufsteigerung.
Wäre heute schon dreimal bei Cenarius ehrfürchtig, wenn ich das mit den mats abgeben gewusst hätte. Möchte nicht, dass mir das noch mal passiert.


----------



## Cooko (17. November 2008)

find ich net so doll...die idee , ich meine , da vergisst man inner inni mal sienen wappenrock anzuziehen , und shcon sin 2000ruf im arsch^^
ansonste...naja , dann könnte man verhindern , das des caht dauernd zugespammt wird......
da ich nun allerdings den 10run durch utgarde und nexus hab , fühl ich mihc ziemlich verarscht , weil ich noch nie was da<von gehört hab -.-


----------



## Valken (17. November 2008)

Also, noch einmal ein paar ganz wichtige Dinge hierzu:

1. Das Ruffarmen per Wappenrock funktioniert erst in den *8oer* Instanzen - also in den Heroics bzw. in den wenigen Non-Heroics die für 80 ausgelegt sind.

2. Nicht jede Fraktion hat einen Wappenrock und/oder Rüstmeister.

3. Fraktionen mit Rüstmeister aber ohne Wappenrock müssen wie üblich durch einmalige Quests und Dailies auf ehrfürchtig gebracht werden.

4. Die wohl beste Instanz zum Ruf farmen wird - zum aktuellen Standpunkt - der heroische Nexus mit geschätzten 2850 Ruf per Durchgang sein. Das kann sich natürlich eventuell noch ändern.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man in den normalen Instanzen unter Stufe 80 mit Wappenrock keinen Ruf bekommt. Habe ich bereits ausgetestet und hat keine Wirkung. Daher müssen wir erstmal 80 werden bzw. in die 80er Instanzen gehen, bevor das Spielchen mit dem Wappenrock durchziehen können.


----------



## EisblockError (17. November 2008)

Sag mal wer farmt denn jetzt schon Ruf? Und buffed hat das mit den Wappenröcken schon vor langer Zeit geplant


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2008)

amunthep schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wappenrock hab ich schon gewusst...
> 
> Mein Problem ist, ich hab noch keine gescheite Seite gefunden, wo die neuen Fraktionen aufgelistet sind..mit belohnungen usw....



Meine persönliche Lieblingsseite was Ruf anbelangt:
rpguides.de

Edit:
Einfach unter "Fraktionen" auf die entsprechende Fraktion klicken


----------



## Smeal (17. November 2008)

guter tipp aber wusste es schon vor 2 tagen =PPPPPP

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seneca (17. November 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> guter tipp aber wusste es schon vor 2 tagen =PPPPPP
> 
> Mfg Smeal
> 
> ...



Mein Held  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (17. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe erst die tundra fertig bischen fjord und ödland angefangen und habe bei der valianz schon respektvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist klar die Valianz bekommst du bei so gut wie jeder Quest, welche nicht bereits zu anderen Fraktionen gehört (Kaluak (Oder wie die Tuskar heißen) und Wyrmruhfeste; mal als Beispiel). 

Die Wappenröcke funktionieren nur in 80er Instanzen, also hilfreich sind sie alle mal, da ich eh Ruf erst ab lvl 80 immer zu farmen beginne.


----------



## youngceaser (17. November 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> guter tipp aber wusste es schon vor 2 tagen =PPPPPP
> 
> Mfg Smeal
> 
> ...


bist aber nen ganz schneller des mit den wappenröcken steht schon seit mehreren monaten vor der erweiterung fest


----------



## Moraven (17. November 2008)

@reho


> Öhm warum hast du nen eigentlich nichts sagenden Screen in deiner Sig


1. damit jemand was zu fragen hat =)
2. das war mein ui vor wotl
3. muss ich so nen "mach die dein eigenes dummes archievement" oder allvatar/buffed/xcahr/was-auch-immer-banner haben?

@topic: rpguides.de ist mMn die beste seite wenns um ruf geht =)


----------



## Gremu (17. November 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> find ich net so doll...die idee , ich meine , da vergisst man inner inni mal sienen wappenrock anzuziehen , und shcon sin 2000ruf im arsch^^
> ansonste...naja , dann könnte man verhindern , das des caht dauernd zugespammt wird......
> da ich nun allerdings den 10run durch utgarde und nexus hab , fühl ich mihc ziemlich verarscht , weil ich noch nie was da<von gehört hab -.-



Ich hoffe du hast es gelesen das das erst für lvl 80 inis gilt. oder bist du da schon sooft durch?


----------



## Reho (18. November 2008)

Moraven schrieb:


> @reho
> 
> 1. damit jemand was zu fragen hat =)
> 2. das war mein ui vor wotl
> 3. muss ich so nen "mach die dein eigenes dummes archievement" oder allvatar/buffed/xcahr/was-auch-immer-banner haben?





1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. auch vor WotLK war des nicht überragend^^
3. sag das einer? aber danke das du es erwähnst, update ist fällig xD




Gremu schrieb:


> oder bist du da schon sooft durch?



Glaubst du dran?^^





Smeal schrieb:


> guter tipp aber wusste es schon vor 2 tagen =PPPPPP
> 
> Mfg Smeal
> 
> ...




Gratz dir, wie hast des rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

